# 2004 harvest



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone hear any numbers regarding the 2004 harvest on Sharpies, Huns, and Ruffies? I haven't seen anything put out by the game and fish yet.


----------



## jlunseth (May 7, 2005)

Me either. Any word on the spring (nesting season) weather out there?


----------

